# Blue brake and gear housing for Motorola frames ?



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm struggling to locate 'Blue' brake an gear cable housing for my Motorola collection (I now have three Motorola frames - SLX,MXL and Titane) - don't ask me why, I keep asking myself the same thing !! 
I've tried e-bay but to no avail and suppliers here in the U.K seem to have dissappeared.

Any help anyone ?

Cheers 
dunc

P.s I've also got an SLX in 7 Eleven colours and another steel Merckx on the way ! (Mid life crisis !!)


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Try Loose Screws, http://www.thethirdhand.com/index.cgi?c=Cable/Casing&id=659845817024 . They have brake and derailleur casing in colors.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Ditto on Loose Screws....I searched for a year for vintage blue Dura-Ace housing and wound up going with the blue housing from Loose Screws instead. It looks great and they are very easy to work with. 

Good luck and post pics when you're done!


----------



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

KayTee said:


> Try Loose Screws, http://www.thethirdhand.com/index.cgi?c=Cable/Casing&id=659845817024 . They have brake and derailleur casing in colors.



Cheers ! I'll give 'em a call.


----------



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help.I'll post some pics ASAP.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Big d, you cannot make a statement such as the one you've made about all the frame candy and then not supply photos! It's just not right. Photos please!!!!!

brewster


----------



## Big dUnC (Dec 16, 2006)

O.K. here goes.Taking piccies isn't my forte so bear with me!
None of the frames are currently built up but the Titane is top of the list as soon as I get a minute.
The MXL was raced to death by me in the late nineties and consequently cracked around the downtube where it meets the BB - was repaired - and has now cracked again,so it's off to Belgium again for one last repair and then possibly retired and the two SLXs are definate build ups ASAP with various period/near period finishing kit .
Cheers
dunc

P.s Oh yes there's another one on the way.Possibly A TSX , VPSLX,SL,STRADA or STRADA OS !! Not too sure of a colour scheme though - maybe another Motorola !?!?/!!

You can never have enough bikes!


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice stable! Now post more pix when they're built! :thumbsup:


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

*awesome*



Big dUnC said:


> O.K. here goes.Taking piccies isn't my forte so bear with me!
> None of the frames are currently built up but the Titane is top of the list as soon as I get a minute.
> 
> I disagree, you're natural when it comes to taking pics. However, one may argue that the merchandise in the pics doesn't allow for a bad photo


----------

